# JList nimmt nicht alle Werte aus der DB auf



## Alex_winf01 (17. Dez 2007)

Ich Programmiere eine "kleine" Suche. Die Suchergebnisse kommen direkt aus der Datenbank.


```
try
{
	Statement st_suche46 = Login.connection.createStatement(); // Statement erzeugen
	String suchen47 = "Select Mitarbeiter.*, Dokumentation.status, Dokumentation.anzahl_dokumentation from mitarbeiter, dokumentation where Mitarbeitert.nummer = " +  "'" + suche_nummer_string + "'" + " Or Dokumentation.anzahl_dokumentation = "  + suche_dokumentationsnummer_int + " Or Mitarbeiter.mitarbeiter_nachname = " + "'" + suche_nachname_string + "'" + " Or Mitarbeiter.mitarbeiter_vorname = " + "'" + suche_vorname_string + "'" + " Or Mitarbeiter.mitarbeiter_geburtstag = " + "'" + suche_geb_string + "'" + " Or Dokumentation.status = " + "'" +  suche_status_string + "'";
	ResultSet s47 = st_suche46.executeQuery(suchen47); // Statement ausführen
	if(s47.next() == false)
	{
		JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, " Kein Datensatz gefunden ",
		"Suche", JOptionPane.INFORMATION_MESSAGE);
		break;
	}
	else
	{
		/*-------------------------------------------------------------------*/
		/**JList mit Werten aus der Datenbank auslesen*/
		/*-------------------------------------------------------------------*/
		// Anzeige der Suchabfrage in der Liste
		String anzeige_suche_JList;
		while(s47.next())
		{
			anzeige_suche_JList = s47.getString("mitarbeiter_nummer");
			suche_defaultlistmodel.addElement(anzeige_suche_JList);
		}
	}
}
catch (Exception s1)
{
	JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, " Der Datensatz konnte nicht angezeigt werden: " + s1,
	"DB-Fehler", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);	
}
```

Die Liste sieht wie folgt aus:


```
/*-------------------------------------------------------------------*/
		/**J L i s t */
		/*-------------------------------------------------------------------*/
		String[] liste = {"fall_nummer"};
		anzeige_suche_liste = new JList(suche_defaultlistmodel);
		anzeige_suche_liste.setSelectionMode(ListSelectionModel.SINGLE_SELECTION);
		anzeige_suche_liste.setSelectedIndex(0);
		anzeige_suche_liste.setSize(50,50);
		anzeige_suche_liste.setSelectionMode(0);
		JScrollPane suche_scrollPane = new JScrollPane(anzeige_suche_liste);
```

Wenn ich jetzt mehrere Mitarbeiter in der Datenbank habe, die Müller heissen, wird mir aber nur einer angezeigt. Warum?


----------



## The_S (17. Dez 2007)

dass du den 1. Datensatz immer überspringst, ist dir klar?


----------



## Guest (17. Dez 2007)

Nein, an welcher Stelle?


----------



## The_S (17. Dez 2007)

```
if(s47.next() == false)
```

Falls s47.next() true ist, wurde der 1. Datensatz ins leere gelesen.


----------

